# enregistrer une image sous



## chris1 (10 Février 2006)

bonjour quel est la manip pour enregistrer une image sous svp?


----------



## mistertitan (10 Février 2006)

enregistrer une image sous... une image qui vient d'ou?

si c'est d'internet, sous safari: il suffit de faire clic droit et enregistrer sous "dossier de téléchargement". 

Si tu n'as as de clic droit, tu fais control+clic à la place


----------



## jpmiss (10 Février 2006)

Ou bien un simple glissé déposé sur le bureau..


----------



## AuGie (10 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ou bien un simple glissé déposé sur le bureau..



Oui voila :love:


----------



## chris1 (10 Février 2006)

Merci


----------



## mistertitan (10 Février 2006)

c vrai que CT plus simple


----------

